
If You’re Going to Do a SaaS Startup You Have to Give It 24 Months - jeremylevy
https://www.saastr.com/if-youre-going-to-do-a-saas-start-up-you-have-to-give-it-24-months/
======
vikramkr
I agree with one point and disagree with another. The point about taking a lot
of time - people would be well served to really internalize that. Even in
something like biotech you have a push for development and exists within a
year of starting - a few years isn't that long a time to build something
worthwhile and itll take you that long.

The point I don't agree with though is zero optionality. A simple
counterexample is Warby Parker - the founders all had jobs lined up. A lot of
founders I know consulted while getting their company off the ground. In
general, founders need a high risk tolerance yes, but needless risk loving
characteristics seem needlessly self destructive. Maybe this is too biotech
specific a view, but you make progress by controlling risk and decreasing the
amount of outstanding risk. You're able to handle the enormous risk at the
start, but your job is making that number as small as you can over the
following few years through building the venture. Creating optionality,
creating new revenue sources to extend runway, decreasing reliance on outside
capital, decreasing personal stress to allow you to focus on your work better,
all these things work in your favor.

